# A quilt for my son



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I have decided to make a quilt for my youngest son for christmas. 
Hell be 7 by then, but I want it to last as a usable keepsake. 


Ive never made a quilt before so I want to keep it simple. 
I dont know what would be a good size or what pattern I should choose. 

I really dont think I want anything too "tradition" or too busy. 
Simple and quick cuts/sews. I do know that I want a solid border.

His favorite color (now) is red. 
Aside from white, what colors look "striking" with red?
Charcoal? Black?


When I walk into Joannes/Hancocks what section do I need to shop in for the appropriate fabric?
Or should I avoid these stores all together and order online?

What type of batting should I use or avoid?


How much does an average quilt cost (by size)?


Just any kind of advice would be appreciated!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I made a pillow quilt for my girls when they were small.
It is just a small quilt that folds into a pocket you attach to one side to form a pillow.
When it is unfolded the girls liked to put their feet into the pocket.

They used them for car rides, and was less embarrassing to bring to sleep overs as a comfort.

Super easy to make, I'm sure you can get specific directions on the internet.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

First Q - Do you sew? Have you used your sewing machine recently? 

Ok - I'm assuming yes. Test your machine with scrap fabric for tension issues. Resolve those if needed.

Fabric - How long do you want this quilt to last? A year or two with many washings? Then buy Joann Fabrics.

If you think your son will want to keep the quilt 'forever' go to your local quilt store and purchase good quality cotton fabric. You'll feel the difference.

Pattern - You said you've never made a quilt. A quilt consists of 3 layers. Top, batting and backing. The thread that holds those layers together is the quilting. I suggest you tie the quilt using cotton thread. Google how- to tie a quilt for instructions.

Making the quilt. Finding a pattern. 
I suggest go to the library and check out a few books.
Google making my first quilt how to
http://quilting.about.com/
or - Buy 3 fabrics for 12.5 in squares and cut. Sew together and frame with a border fabric that ties all of those squares together. 
Google how to bind a quilt for the binding. 

Remember it's your first quilt and the love you put in it for your son will be remembered forever. Enjoy the process.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

You might consider a denim rag quilt. If you put out a call to friends and family for old denim jeans, you can probably collect enough fairly quickly. For boys, I like red plaid flannel as a backing but you can use a lot of other things. If you google how to make a denim quilt, or rag quilt, you'll get dozens of instructions with different lay outs. Here are a couple to get you started.
http://www.quilting101.com/styles/rag-quilts

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiL6jyQETkg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiL6jyQETkg[/ame]


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

My four year old loves red and he adores his strawberry quilt







it's a nine patch my granny made me. She says they're easy.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Our surviving kids quilts are twin sized just to drop over sides and end of the mattress.

6 inch squares, alternating red with crazy patch from our sewing scraps.
(Some prints that evoke your kid's "era" would be the thing for you, or maybe just blue chambrey)

All laid over whole cloth and stitched down for the top. If you think about outer wear technology, you want two layers of whole cloth with the fewest holes (stitching), enclosing a light weight and flexible thermal layer. A thermal blanket would be my choice today instead of cotton batting - lighter, warmer and stronger.

Heavy flannel on the back, solid or prints.

Tied with red wool yarn, not quilted. (Love the ties, snuggle in and peek over the covers - just love the ties!)

Red bias binding. (This is the only worn area on ours - 50+ years)

Gentle machine wash and fluff (don't dry them to toast)

Simple and manageable has stood the test of time. Denim is nice, but as heavy and easy to work with as iron. And I think too heavy for kids.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I've got a red and black 9 patch quilt going now. They're not solid colors, are patterned, and the squares are looking GOOD!

That said....

My daughter's favorite quilt, the one she ALWAYS talks about (she's 40-something now) is the one I made cutting squares from her old won out or outgrown clothing. Forget if it was a 9 patch or a 4 patch, but she is STILL seriously in love with it. Says she likes to look at the squares and remember something associated with the fabric. She's a touch strange.

Mon


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

What a very fine Mammy you are, you are. That's The DEAL! Favorite shirts, pj's... just drift away...:zzz:

Solid squares are an honorable tradition - the one patch. If you like the fabric it's nice to have a whole square of it, not chopped up.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I want to do a quilt for my oldest out of old jerseys in a few years. 


I was browsing the internet looking for something more masculine I'm thinking either the chevron style, or something like this maybe
(No hearts )


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Or maybe this design

 http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/80/ab/fa/80abfad7cb25be1a092c49ac8b07c1c4.jpg


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm wondering, since this is my first quilt, ; if I shouldn't just get cheaper stuff from Joanns..

While I've sew it's never been anything on this level. 
Im afraid of investing a lot of money and messing up ... or making a miss cut and not having the store near me to buy more fabric..

What do y'all think?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

My favorite quilt is a 45 inch square of cowboy print cotton, tied in cotton embroidery floss, with plaid flannel and bound with off the shelf 1/4 inch folded binding. If I were a kid I'd have to call it My Blankie.

I advise getting the best quality cotton you can and start simply if you worry about spoiling fabric. Poor quality stuff is much harder to work with, is a pain to care for, and will never be worth anything but a disappointment.

The first beginner's mistake is underestimating the time in piecing a pattern. Christmas is knocking on our door.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

There are lots of quilting magazines out there that could give you a good idea for patterns -- Fons and Porters Love of Quilting, Quilting are both good. No need to go to a (in my opinion) seriously overpriced quilt shop to find quality fabric. I made both my sons quilts when they were very little out of JoAnn's fabric and they have lasted just fine through everything a boy could throw at them. Just make sure you get good quality 100% cotton wherever you shop.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

If you go to YouTube and do a quick quilt search you will find some beautiful but easy quilts.

Be careful though, it is easy to get lost over there!
Good luck!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I doubt have any kind of specialty fabric shop near me. 
If I didn't go to Joanns or Hancock it'd have to ordered. 
While I've ordered from fabric.com before I'm still nervous


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

SLFarmMI seems to have found good stuff in Jo Anns - just stay with 100 percent cottons, prewash and machine dry everything and you won't have unhappy surprises.

I like your first design, modern. Just choose something you feel comfortable with, it'll be fun!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

As for simple, what about this idea? How do I make this picture smaller, yikes! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl_OPPpXNLM[/ame]


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> SLFarmMI seems to have found good stuff in Jo Anns - just stay with 100 percent cottons, prewash and machine dry everything and you won't have unhappy surprises.
> 
> I like your first design, modern. Just choose something you feel comfortable with, it'll be fun!


Just remember, quilting is supposed to be fun! If you find yourself becoming stressed and frustrated, put the quilt aside for the day and go do something else. Like have a glass or 3 of wine and some chocolate. :sing:

Wherever you buy fabric, just look for the following things: 100% cotton, good tight weave, can't see through it, has a nice feel or "hand" to it. And definitely, like RedDirt Cowgirl said, prewash everything (except the batting).

Speaking of batting, when you're ready for that, I really like Warm and Natural. Gives a nice crinkled look to the quilt when you wash it for the first time.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

How do you call and ask a fabric shop if they sell quality fabric without sounding rude?
I have found 2 shops, but they are so far Id hate to waste the time and gas and it not be what I need..


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

SarahFair said:


> How do you call and ask a fabric shop if they sell quality fabric without sounding rude?
> I have found 2 shops, but they are so far Id hate to waste the time and gas and it not be what I need..


From my experience, the people working in quilt shops are generally very down to earth. Just call and explain it the way you did in your post, that it's a long distance to drive so you'd like to know what kind of fabrics they carry. Are they a higher end quality of fabrics - in which prices will probably run around $10 a yard - or are their fabrics more similar in price and quality to Joanns? If you have any brands you prefer like Moda or Robert Kaufman, ask if they carry those. That will also give you an idea because if they have Moda and Kaufman, they're carrying quilt shop quality.

Do you have a Hobby Lobby in reasonable proximity? They have a good mixture of prices and qualities. They closed our Hancock store some years back but they had a pretty good variety as well. I think they closed more because of the management.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe if you tell them you want to travel the great distance to their store but need to plan for your project a bit first so you can get everything in one trip.

Thread is a good guide to general quality stock, Mettler all cotton (Swiss made) is my standard.

Say you want to stay away from cloth made in China. If all theirs is flat out, then no.
A small store can't have everything, but if they don't know what chambray is, no.
Egyptian cotton? All linen? What designer prints? Any answers are good.

The best fabric store in San Francisco (4 floors of top quality everything) is online now: http://www.britexfabrics.com/ It'll give you an idea of where high value fabric comes from.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

There is this quilt called 1600 quilt or something like that where they use jelly rolls (2 1/2" wide). I have made a few of these. I never bought jelly rolls but just used scraps & cut them. It was fast and I used a walking foot to quilt with straight lines. Then I appliqued some things on them. EASY!!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a hobby lobby and Hancock near me. 
Do they sell quality fabric?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

SarahFair said:


> I doubt have any kind of specialty fabric shop near me.
> If I didn't go to Joanns or Hancock it'd have to ordered.
> While I've ordered from fabric.com before I'm still nervous


I find connectingthreads.com to be the very best place to order economical priced fabrics that are very close to quilt shop quality. Their regular priced fabrics are $5.95 a yard -- hard to beat that price. Their cut fabric (charm squares, jelly rolls, and layer cakes) are the same price as the yardage, which I really love. Plus free shipping over $50.00. And you will go over $50.00 for a twin sized quilt. 

The designs you are chosen are rather involved, and not ones I would choose to make, and I've been quilting 3 years. Look at Missouri Star Quilting videos. Jennie does tutes on easy to make quilts that look involved. One of my favourites is the disappearing pinwheel -- she has three variations. They look involved but are easy to make. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rgQd6asPQs[/ame]

Or look up "disappearing nine patch" -- very easy and lots of variations.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Yes, Hobby Lobby carries some very nice fabrics that are quilt shop quality. They also have a wall of prints and a wall of solids similar to Joanns that go on sale fairly often. I've gotten some wonderful things from them in both categories. I didn't go to our Hancock store very often because the store just wasn't taken care of but they had some very nice fabric that was also quilt shop quality. They had a line of solids that I wish I could still get. The colors were absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

SarahFair said:


> I have a hobby lobby and Hancock near me.
> Do they sell quality fabric?


Yes, they both have quality fabric. Just don't get sucked into the belief that a high price per yard means that it is quality fabric. The absolute worst fabric I ever bought (bleeding, fraying, horrible to work with) came from a quilt shop and I don't even want to think about how much I paid. Should never have bought it but I got talked into it. One of the best fabrics I bought came from Walmart and it was something like $2 a yard. Take the time to look for the qualities of good fabric that have been posted above and you'll do fine.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I was flipping through some webpages that had lots and lots of patterns. 
I think Ive decided on a traditional arrowhead quilt. 
http://www.quiltmaker.com/content_downloads/QM_Anita_s-Arrowhead.pdf


Do yall think thats a good beginners quilt?
Im use to cutting and sewing, Ive just never made a quilt before. 

Id like to do something along the lines of this with it








or maybe more more of a solid color pattern, but alternating the "squares" different colors.










Im having a hard time imagining it in my head.
I think I either want a black or charcoal grey background with the squares alternating red and tan and black or grey (opposite of background)
...if that makes sense. 
This color scheme










With it being for my son I want to stick with solid colors and make it "flow" as much as possible.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

SarahFair said:


> I was flipping through some webpages that had lots and lots of patterns.
> I think Ive decided on a traditional arrowhead quilt.
> http://www.quiltmaker.com/content_downloads/QM_Anita_s-Arrowhead.pdf
> 
> ...


I like your pattern but I'm not sure the color pattern you've chosen has enough contrast to make your quilt pop. What I do when I'm choosing the color palette for a quilt is to draw a couple of blocks on graph paper and color it with colored pencils. Then you can see how the fabrics play together.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm not sure why everyone is knocking JoAnn's. Their fabric is just as nice as some of Hobby Lobby's, and some of what I've gotten from CT, and they carry name brands like Moda or Robert Kaufman. They also have some junky, red tag fabric. Buy the best quality that you can afford. No need to feel you have to buy $12-$16 per yard quilt shop fabric to make a quilt. You are familiar with fabric you'll be able to tell what's quality and what is junk. I also like connectingthreads.com

www.quilterscache.com has tons of free patterns. Go to YouTube and search for 5 minute quilt block or 10 minute quilt block tutorials. They usec2 or 3 colors and I think are beginner friendly, but look complicated  Log cabin blocks can create so many different looks even using just 2 colors.
I second the warm and natural batting.
Have fun with it 
Heidi
ETA: http://www.equilters.com/library/logcabin/easy_log_cabin_part4.html


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's more log cabins. Love them!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay, I finally got the fabric last night. Yay!

I'm going to wash it today to get ready to cut tomorrow. 

But, I don't understand what the variation directions are telling me. 
In the original directions this makes a throw that's 51"x59.5"
Finished blocks are 8.5"

It says with right sides together trim two contrasting A's to 8x8


I'm doing the 58x85 twin size. 
For it it says block setting 8x10
Is that the size blocks I cut or is that how many long and wide?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Setting refers to how the blocks are arranged. So 8x10 setting means 8 blocks wide by 10 blocks long. One helpful hint -- after you make all your blocks, press them and then do what's called squaring up. Measure them and make sure they are all the same size. Trim as necessary. It makes putting the final quilt top together much easier and you won't end with one side longer than the other.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Ending up with one side longer than the other, sounds like something I'd be good at!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

SarahFair said:


> Ending up with one side longer than the other, sounds like something I'd be good at!




Yeah, I'm good at that too which is why I'm really careful now about squaring up my blocks and paying attention to seam allowance. Some of my early quilts just make me cringe when I look at them.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

my grandchildren like their quilts with flannel on the back,,,i have picked up some nice flannel sheets at salvation army or goodwill..looked almost new and had already been shrunk down with a few washings....


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought a quilting square thats 8.5"x8.5" since thats the size I need to cut. That will work right?


When I start cutting should I put the 2 fabrics together and cut or cut each individual square on its own?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Put the two fabrics together -- it will save you a lot of time.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm having a problem. 
It says it will take 40 fat quarters to make 80 blocks. 
I'm only getting 69


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Just kidding, I figured it out, I think


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

No, no I didn't. 
I was confusing what a block was.
I only have around 40 blocks. 

The girl told me I needed 5 yards of fabric to make 40 fat quarters


----------

